# Going to Singapore for more than 2 months



## piglet (Sep 13, 2014)

(I'm new here so please bear with me)
Well, It's only September, and summer is from March-June. Every summer, I go to Singapore and stay there.
I got Piglet last July, and I really don't think anyone would be willing to do what I do for Piglet.
Here in my place, there's no available bedding that is safe for my hedgehog because the only pet shop near us only sells wood shavings. I tried it for about 2 weeks and just decided to use old pillow covers, and her house is a big plastic box, no lid. I use cups for her food and water and I use a box and a pringles container for where she wants to sleep. 
So, every Saturday, I replace the pillow cover with a new one and wash the old one, even when there's poop sticking on it. I also give her a warm bath after because she always has poop on her nails and quills.
And everyday, I play with her for 10 minutes and let her sleep on my stomach for an hour.
I really don't want to leave her, but I have to 
I called an animal hospital near us and asked, they said no. I called the pet shop near us, they also said no.
I don't have any friends who would be willing to do it because, well, we're only 15 and their parents wouldn't allow.
I am more than willing to pay extra 
Suggestions?


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

And she can't travel with you?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

gracefulchaos01 said:


> And she can't travel with you?


She would probably have to go through quarantine and that could take months so its not a good idea

To the OP, when you got her what were you planning to do with her when you travelled? Its something you should have thought about before getting a pet.


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Sorry Nikki, I have never been to Singapore. But I probably should have considered that. Potentially invasive species in the proper environment and all.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

As far as I know, hedgehogs are illegal to have in Singapore. I have an online friend who lives there & she's mentioned it before.

Agreed with Nikki though. This is something that needs to be considered when you get any pet. Where do you live? Your best bet at this point is seeing if you have any animal-loving relatives in your area that would be able to be trained in proper hedgehog care, or looking up pet sitters in your area. You could also check & see if your area has any animal boarding facilities. They would likely need some extensive training in hedgehog needs as well, but maybe a possibility. 

Keep in mind the costs of having someone look after your animal for 3-4 months. That's 1/4 of the year. I do petsitting. I charge $30 a night to stay at someone's house with their pets. I do give a slight discount for long-term stays sometimes, but by my rates (which are average for my area), you're still looking at well over $1000. Your hedgehog may very well mostly forget you during that time as well, and you'll have to keep restarting bonding once you come home. 

If you can't find someone who'll be able to take good care of her for a cost that you can afford while you're gone, it sounds like you're going to have to find her a new home.


----------

